# Food Safety News - 02/16/2021 ..... Australian breakthrough is the new alternative to milk pasteurization



## daveomak.fs (Feb 16, 2021)

​



​
*Australian breakthrough is the new alternative to milk pasteurization*
By News Desk on Feb 16, 2021 12:05 am From “down under” comes news that is said to be the biggest breakthrough in dairy safety since pasteurization. It has been accepted as “an alternative treatment to pasteurization of raw milk” by Dairy Food Safety Victoria (DFSV) with financial support from both the Queensland state government putting in $190,000 and the Australian Federal Government $761,700.... Continue Reading

* *******************************************************
edit to correct the ABOVE article
*Milk Pasteurization Temperatures and times...*

For low-temperature or VAT pasteurization, you need to keep milk at 63oC (145oF) for 30 minutes. This approach allows you to retain the texture and taste and is best for batch pasteurization. You could use a double boiler for this method, but it’s better to invest in a pasteurizer that will keep milk at the required temperature without needing you to watch over it. Advanced models will even cool the milk down after it’s processed.

HTST is the most common technique. It requires you to keep milk at 72oC (161oF) for just 15 seconds. This approach is feasible for home use and can be executed without any additional tools other than a cooking thermometer.

Ultra-high-temperature pasteurization will need you to heat milk to 138oC (280oF) and keep it at this level for only two seconds. However, this approach also involves sterilized packaging and is very hard to execute at home because it requires many additional tools. UHT pasteurization is used by manufacturers. It allows them to produce shelf-safe milk that doesn’t require refrigeration until it’s opened.

*************************************************


*COVID-19 measures accompany decline of foodborne infections*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 16, 2021 12:03 am There has been a drastic decrease in reported diseases including foodborne infections in Germany during the Coronavirus outbreak, according to an analysis. Robert Koch Institute (RKI) experts found the COVID-19 pandemic and associated public health measures are impacting the occurrence and recording of other reportable infectious diseases. Experts analyzed the effects of the pandemic and... Continue Reading

*Coronavirus will have lasting impact on restaurant industry*
By Guest Opinion on Feb 16, 2021 12:01 am Opinion By Emily Newton The COVID-19 pandemic has wreaked havoc on the restaurant industry, but it hasn’t ended it. Thanks to quick reactions and a willingness to adjust, establishments of all sizes, locations and niches have managed to stay afloat. With more restaurants reopening, it’s become clear that some of these changes will last. Amid... Continue Reading

*Researchers discover how harmless E. coli turns pathogenic*
By News Desk on Feb 16, 2021 12:00 am Scientists have determined how harmless E. coli gut bacteria in chickens can pick up the genes required to evolve and cause infections in poultry and people. Colibacillosis caused by avian pathogenic E. coli (APEC) is the most common infection in chickens reared for meat or eggs. It is fatal in up to 20 percent of cases and causes... Continue Reading


----------

